
Emails detail Amazon’s plan to crush a startup rival with price cuts - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/emails-detail-amazons-plan-to-crush-a-startup-rival-with-price-cuts/
======
Osiris
I don't think it's so much an issue of size as vertical integration. In this
case, you have someone providing BOTH a platform AND products on the platform.

The same issue happens with Internet, where one company provides both the
infrastructure AND the ISP services. In some countries (Japan), it's not legal
to own both the platform and a service on that platform.

If a company provides a marketplace, they should not be allowed to also sell
their own products on that marketplace because it makes the marketplace
inherently unfair.

------
epistasis
A real shame this hasn't broken through to the front page. Well-documented
anti-competitive behavior from Amazon should be something all founders are
aware of; taking on a competitor willing to take $200M before acquiring you is
pretty remarkable.

